

Old man yells at JavaScript - generaltso
https://blog.teknik.io/tso/121

======
TazeTSchnitzel
Well, at least some of this is fixed by "use strict", which _will_ loudly
error if you use a non-existent variable.

------
dennisnedry
This rant isn't very constructive. Yes, JavaScript has it's problems, but then
again, so do many languages.

~~~
generaltso
I agree I just had to rage for a second. At some point, I'll have to learn to
into TDD or just start using sanity checks liberally (because I've lost mine)

Thank you for taking the time to read =)

~~~
dennisnedry
I write a lot of JavaScript and one thing that helps me is using Firefox
Developer Tools or the Chrome Developer Tools. Usually you will get a decent
error message, although it's not perfect. Another thing to check out is a
framework (like Backbone.js) - it'll make your life so much easier in the long
run. Also, JavaScript kind of has it's own take on traditional design
patterns, which I use frequently. Addy Osmani has a free book that has proven
to be invaluable for me -
[http://addyosmani.com/resources/essentialjsdesignpatterns/bo...](http://addyosmani.com/resources/essentialjsdesignpatterns/book/)

~~~
generaltso
I'll check those out, thanks.

